# We Don't Steep?



## Timwis (23/11/17)

I would love to know if anyone has the information who (some not very intelligent person, to be kind) first came up with we steep e-liquid and why so many sheep happily accepting this terminology so that it has stuck?

The definition of steeping:


verb (used with object)
1.
to soak in water or other liquid, as to soften, cleanse, or extract someconstituent:
to steep tea in boiling-hot water; to steep reeds for basket weaving.
2.
to wet thoroughly in or with a liquid; drench; saturate; imbue.
3.
to immerse in or saturate or imbue with some pervading, absorbing,or stupefying influence or agency

I'm off to steep a cup of tea and see how my e-liquid is maturing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DominionZA (23/11/17)

Ye, it is actually aging as far as I understand. Say that though and you get a blank look.
Easier to just roll with the incorrect norm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (23/11/17)

Timwis said:


> I would love to know if anyone has the information who (some not very intelligent person, to be kind) first came up with we steep e-liquid and why so many sheep happily accepting this terminology so that it has stuck?
> 
> The definition of steeping:
> 
> ...



Why does it bother you? Don't use the term if you don't like it mate. 
We use the word "squonk", which is not even a word. They say it's the sound that the liquid makes when you press the bottle, but mine has never made that sound, yet I use the word. Steeping has become accepted in the vaping community and so we use it. If you don't like it, then use "aging" or "curing" or "maturing" or whatever term floats your boat  but calling the person who first started using it "not very intelligent" isn't very nice imo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (23/11/17)

zadiac said:


> Why does it bother you? Don't use the term if you don't like it mate.
> We use the word "squonk", which is not even a word. They say it's the sound that the liquid makes when you press the bottle, but mine has never made that sound, yet I use the word. Steeping has become accepted in the vaping community and so we use it. If you don't like it, then use "aging" or "curing" or "maturing" or whatever term floats your boat  but calling the person who first started using it "not very intelligent" isn't very nice imo.


It doesn't bother me in the slightest, just having a bit of fun, imho i didn't expect anyone to get so touchy about it.


----------



## zadiac (23/11/17)

Timwis said:


> It doesn't bother me in the slightest, just having a bit of fun, imho i didn't expect anyone to get so touchy about it.



I'm not touchy about it (hence the smiley faces) but I cannot convey emotion in typing. I was merely stating that it doesn't matter what we call it. I'm off now to kawoot my DIY e-juices so the flavor can improve

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (23/11/17)

zadiac said:


> I'm not touchy about it (hence the smiley faces) but I cannot convey emotion in typing. I was merely stating that it doesn't matter what we call it. I'm off now to kawoot my DIY e-juices so the flavor can improve


The funny thing is the English Dictionary is updated every year and they add new words and definitions, within 3 years leaving e-liquid to mature will be added as a definition of steeping and both squonk and squonking will become official words.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft (23/11/17)

zadiac said:


> I'm not touchy about it (hence the smiley faces) but I cannot convey emotion in typing. I was merely stating that it doesn't matter what we call it. I'm off now to kawoot my DIY e-juices so the flavor can improve


Petition to change the term "Steep" to "Kawoot" as official vaping terminology all say aye.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (23/11/17)

Timwis said:


> I would love to know if anyone has the information who (some not very intelligent person, to be kind) first came up with we steep e-liquid and why so many sheep happily accepting this terminology so that it has stuck?
> 
> The definition of steeping:
> 
> ...



@Timwis You might want to get your head out of the dictionary and into reality. Many words are used in ways which defy their literal meaning e.g. describing something as "cool" does not mean that it's not warm; describing something as "wicked" means that it's fantastic, not evil. The beauty of language is that it's not static; it's not set in stone - or in the dictionary. However, "some not very intelligent person, to be kind" would not understand the beauty of using language creatively.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/11/17)

Once ingrained, almost impossible to change @Timwis. I tried!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (23/11/17)

Technically, we don't put batteries in our mods but cells. Batteries are multiple cells joined together. As long as people understand how the term is meant, I don't see a problem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (23/11/17)

Timwis said:


> I would love to know if anyone has the information who (some not very intelligent person, to be kind) first came up with we steep e-liquid and why so many sheep happily accepting this terminology so that it has stuck?
> 
> The definition of steeping:
> 
> ...


Congrats on knowing how to use google

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/11/17)

Well, "stoompos" has been used in one place, so, why not "stook" some juice,ala Groot Marico. Think I will set up my still a bit later and see what percolates.


----------



## SinnerG (23/11/17)

zadiac said:


> Why does it bother you? Don't use the term if you don't like it mate.
> We use the word "squonk", which is not even a word. They say it's the sound that the liquid makes when you press the bottle, but mine has never made that sound, yet I use the word. Steeping has become accepted in the vaping community and so we use it. If you don't like it, then use "aging" or "curing" or "maturing" or whatever term floats your boat  but calling the person who first started using it "not very intelligent" isn't very nice imo.



Squonk is a word:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squonk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (23/11/17)

I believe as vapers we chose to reject many accepted conventions and substituted our own. Revolutionaries do that because they can. A practice steeped in tradition.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## craigb (23/11/17)

Raindance said:


> A practice steeped in tradition.


We see what you did there

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (23/11/17)

SinnerG said:


> Squonk is a word:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squonk



Seems it is. I stand corrected on that. Thanks for putting in the time and effort to prove me wrong

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SinnerG (23/11/17)

Sorry. I saw that last week sometime. Part of my learning about all this vaping stuff before I get started. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash (23/11/17)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (23/11/17)

SinnerG said:


> Sorry. I saw that last week sometime. Part of my learning about all this vaping stuff before I get started.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Why you saying sorry?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked (23/11/17)

@zadiac I agree with you. There is never a need to apologise for having knowledge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (23/11/17)

SinnerG said:


> Sorry. I saw that last week sometime. Part of my learning about all this vaping stuff before I get started.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Way to go, @SinnerG Knowledge is the only way forward and "he who moves not forwards, moves backwards".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (23/11/17)

I can also use google to copy/paste the first definition that pops up when I search a word:

_shitpost_ (plural shitposts). (Internet, slang, vulgar, pejorative) A worthless post on a messageboard, newsgroup, or other online discussion platform. quotations

While steeping is probably not en exact match for ejuice making, I'd argue that neither is maturing (although it does age naturally through oxidation, aging/maturing of things involves better flavour through chemical reactions within the various compounds.), the word is used because you let the juice sit to allow flavour particles to get an even distribution throughout your mixture (which is probably more similair to stewing which itself could be argued as a form of steeping). 

TLDR; Term is technically correct because "maturing/aging" means something else even though this does happen, and you should stop shit posting.

p.s. do we really need a dislike/disagree button? It seems so overly passive/aggresive and I have almost never seen a responsible reply as to why it's being given out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Alex (23/11/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> p.s. do we really need a dislike/disagree button? It seems so overly passive/aggresive and I have almost never seen a responsible reply as to why it's being given out.



I personally agree with your view, that we don’t need a dislike/disagree button.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## DaveH (23/11/17)

I have no idea who came up with 'steeping' for e-liquids but I have an idea he or she is related to the person who first used the word wraps instead of turns for a coil. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Raindance (23/11/17)

DaveH said:


> I have no idea who came up with 'steeping' for e-liquids but I have an idea he or she is related to the person who first used the word wraps instead of turns for a coil.
> 
> Dave


If only we knew! Then we could erect a statue in their honor and let the pigeons have the last word on their achievements.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (23/11/17)

Life is way too short to stress about nomenclature

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (23/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Life is way too short to stress about nomenclature


I'll need to google that but I think I will agree. Lol!

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (23/11/17)

Haha I was actually surprised that I had that word in my vocabulary

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Shatter (23/11/17)

Word of the day nomenclature!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cor (24/11/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Petition to change the term "Steep" to "Kawoot" as official vaping terminology all say aye.


Aye

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (24/11/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Petition to change the term "Steep" to "Kawoot" as official vaping terminology all say aye.


Aye


----------



## Raindance (24/11/17)

nomenclature
nə(ʊ)ˈmɛŋklətʃə,ˈnəʊmənˌkleɪtʃə/
_noun_

the devising or choosing of names for things, especially in a science or other discipline.
"the Linnean system of zoological nomenclature"
the body or system of names used in a particular specialist field.
plural noun: *nomenclatures*
"the students found it hard to decipher the nomenclature of chemical compounds"
formal
the term or terms applied to someone or something.
"‘customers’ was preferred to the original nomenclature ‘passengers’

Just to avoid arguments about it's meaning.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------

